# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Eastman Mahogany Parlor Guitar

## NewsFetcher

A mandolin family instrument has been added to The Mandolin Store's new and used inventory:

Eastman 18 Style Parlor Guitar with adirondack spruce top 	    
*$959.00* 

View this item...

This RSS/news feed function watches The Mandolin Store's new and used inventory and reports new items as they are added.

----------


## lespaul_79

Anybody play one of these??? How does it compare with the Blueridge Parlor (BR 341)?

The E10D gets rave reviews.

----------


## jdchapman

I just a/b the rosewood versions of both.  It took awhile, as I'm no picker.  I had one of the guys in the Fret Mill do a little playing too.  
To my ear, the Eastman won.  The Blueridge looked a little cooler, a little more vintage, without the dumb name on the headstock.  It was also used, gently, and so not as pale, and therefore cheaper, so I was rooting for the Blueridge, and it did quite well.  The tone on the Eastman was astounding.  Thick and creamy and loud.  Sounded good with a pick and fingers.  I have played two small guitars in my life I think I liked better, a five year old Huss and Dalton and an 80 year old Martin mahogany, I think an 0-17.  Both, of course, cost at least twice as much.  It was an amazing guitar.  I tried, without success, to trade a mandolin on the spot.  I will probably revisit the store today to confirm my opinion.

Too bad.  I am cash-strapped at the moment, and I wish it looked cooler.  (Not that it looked bad.  Just, NEW.  And not quirky.)

I was really excited by Martin reissuing the ooo-sm, and trying to save up for one as my "real" guitar.  I am learning to play a little better on a ROS-6, which I like a lot.  I was even considering buying a fancier RK, maybe the mahogany OOO.  But the Eastman sounded soooo good.  Workmanship flawless, Incredibly comfortable.  Didn't sound good for a parlor.  Sounded good period.

By the way, on the same trip, I played a couple of dreads by the same company.  Same result.  I liked them better than the Martins in the store, I'm afraid.  I don't know whether it was the adi-spruce or what, but....

I may have to take a trip to Knoxville and Nashville just to confirm my impressions, but wow.

I wish you could call dibs on an instrument when the wallet was empty.

----------


## jdchapman

So, no chance to check against the Larrivee, which is a similar price, or other models, including the new RK parlors or the Republic RP-1.  Anybody get to compare those?

And I should say the Eastman neck felt a little stouter that the BR, though not as stout as my RK.  Both had wide necks, and although measurements said 1 13/16, Both felt a hair narrower than the RK.

----------

